# Torque Rockzone



## bells0 (11. Januar 2011)

So - who has one?? - or anyone else got 1 on order??

Can't wait for mine to shipped to me in the UK - week 7 seems so far away!!


----------



## fuschnick (11. Januar 2011)

which colour you've ordered ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (11. Januar 2011)

Went for the black!

Had a 2008 Iron Horse Sunday Elite last year and that had gold bits all over it - was a bit too bling for my liking - a target for thieves!!

Black is nice and stealthy


----------



## bells0 (11. Januar 2011)

oops double post! [wish i could read German!]


----------



## comegetsome (11. Januar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> oops double post! [wish i could read German!]



Maybe you can use your waiting-time to learn it! 

I´ll waiting for the black one, too. Frightend the brown color in 2 years. Black one = save one!


----------



## fuschnick (11. Januar 2011)

crash course in german:

"eine halbe Bitte"

most important..

altough i dont like the colour of the wheels, think ill go for the brown


----------



## comegetsome (11. Januar 2011)

Uh, maybe we can change it! 

I think about let changing my wheels by my city-dealer. But its a little bit cracy!


----------



## bells0 (11. Januar 2011)

I'm 6 foot / 183 cm tall - and a bit worried that a Medium bike may be too small. The Torque seems to come up quite short compared to other bikes??

Anyone think the same? - says 18.5in frame size in the geo section of the website, which is the same frame size as my Trek Fuel xc bike.


----------



## comegetsome (11. Januar 2011)

yepp, choose the M, too. With 1,80cm... 

Hope the page-calculator don´t lie. 

We will see!


----------



## svensson79 (12. Januar 2011)

186cm... I ordered the L-Frame! I compared the geometry with my last bike which was an GIANT Trance in Size L. For the Bikepark M would definetly  be my choice, but to keep an Uphill-Option with my heigth, L will perform better...
I  also don't want to ride a seatpost pulled out to maximum and prefer short stems (50mm). 
Anyone here with 180+ riding a Torque in M? ... on natural trails with uphill and so on?


----------



## TheWho88 (12. Januar 2011)

no, my new playzone will be in L too.

I tested a torque es 8 (2007) and I had problems to steer because in narrow curves the handle bar hit against my knee. 

so i think when someone is 183cm tall (or even more) and want to drive uphill too should chooce a L frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (19. Januar 2011)

so, werd mich der Lieferzeit beugen und doch ein schwarzes nehmen. was solls. KW20 ist ja wohl der Hammer. Bin mal gespannt ob die ersten in braun KW7 geliefert werden.

Weiß jemand was die Husselfelt Kurbel komplett wiegt??


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Januar 2011)

1332g


----------



## comegetsome (19. Januar 2011)

@fuschnik
welche Größe hast du bestellt? Im Moment ist die Lieferzeit in Braun in S und M wieder auf KW7 gestellt und nur noch L auf KW20 terminiert.


----------



## fuschnick (19. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> 1332g


 
thx 



comegetsome schrieb:


> welche Größe hast du bestellt? Im Moment ist die Lieferzeit in Braun in S und M wieder auf KW7 gestellt und nur noch L auf KW20 terminiert.


 
 das geht ja zu wie auf nem Basar  brauch aber leider L


----------



## bells0 (20. Januar 2011)

Wonder who will be the 1st to take delivery of their RockZone?!!

Want to see pics


----------



## comegetsome (20. Januar 2011)

I will pick up my bike in Koblenz. So, i think i need more time than you guys!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (20. Januar 2011)

so, schwarz in Large ist jetzt auch auf KW20. Echt amüsant das hin und her 

meine Bestellungbestätigung ist auf KW7. Aber so hunderprozentig sicher kann man sich bei Canyon so wie ich das mitbekommen habe nie sein, oder?


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Januar 2011)

hab mein bike grade verkauft und wollte morgen zu canyon mir das schwarze rockzone kaufen. heute nachmittag stands noch auf kw7 und 5 minuten nachdem mein bike weg war stehts auf kw20. könnte k..... !!


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (20. Januar 2011)

@bellO
My size M Torque works perfectly for me (1,83m). My focus is on downhill, but I also pedal up the hill (up to 1000hm) with the  Torque -no problem!


----------



## bells0 (21. Januar 2011)

Nice one kampfkoloss - good to know!! I will be using it for downhill and freeride as plan to drop the front mech and go with 1 chainring. Should still be able to pedal up the occasional hill.

Shame the Fox fork is tapered, could have stuck in some headangle cups and made it a little slacker [64 degrees] if it was a standard 1 1/8 steerer tube.


----------



## bells0 (7. Februar 2011)

Payment taken on my credit card today!! - hope that means it's ready to be shipped.........


----------



## comegetsome (7. Februar 2011)

Great. Thanks for Info! 

I still waiting for some E-Mails.... something like: "pick up your bike as soon as possible!"


----------



## bells0 (7. Februar 2011)

The UK rep seems to think i should get a DHL tracking number soon.......[how soon?!!]


----------



## bells0 (9. Februar 2011)

Thank You very much for your order.
Your order is currently being processed and will be handed over to UPS within
the next 48 hours. After your order has been passed on to our forwarder, you will
receive a confirmation of dispatch from us by e-mail together with the tracking number of
the consignment. The tracking number allows you to constantly monitor the status of
the consignment.

Should you wish to collect your bike personally from our showroom, we will inform you
by telephone as soon as your bike is ready for collection.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us by telephone on:
+ 49 (0) 261 40 4000 or by e-mail at: [email protected].


Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## TheWho88 (9. Februar 2011)

what? you will be the first rockzone 2011 owner?

my playzone isn't dispatched yet


----------



## bells0 (9. Februar 2011)

Must be a few being sent out this week i guess. Didn't realise that this was the 1st run of this model of bike!

Hope there are no problems with them................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (9. Februar 2011)

No, think the typical first-session-bike-problems don´t apply to the rockzone. The rockzone is still only a torque with other parts and the torque have enough tests behind it! 

When we´ll see the first picts from users here?


----------



## Zeddy (10. Februar 2011)

Hey Folks!

Did u guys get a confirmation from Canyon regatrding the delivery date?

My Bike shall also arrive next week but nobody confirmed it to me until now...

They even dont respond to my email... I hope they manage it to send my one out :S


----------



## comegetsome (10. Februar 2011)

I will pick up my bike on saturday the 19.! The late date was my choice. The first possible date by canyon was the 12. februar. 

(black one in M)


----------



## Zeddy (10. Februar 2011)

Damn u Lucker! 


Congratulation! 

I also need the "M" size...

So u were contacted by Canyon therefore?

P.S. U can sell it to me if u dislike Black


----------



## svensson79 (10. Februar 2011)

...just received my delivery tracking-number! a black rockzone will soon be mine!!! so will i be the first rockzone owner? i'd deserve it, honestly


----------



## tomu (10. Februar 2011)

Zeddy schrieb:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> Did u guys get a confirmation from Canyon regatrding the delivery date?
> 
> ...



There has been only black Rockzones delivered this week.
I am also waiting on a Brown Rockzone and have no info or a confirmed delivery date.


----------



## Zeddy (10. Februar 2011)

well, also congratz to u!

I guess I know whats the Problem with my Order.... 

I ordered in january a Black Rockzone M and received immediately a Order Confirmation with estimated delivery date CW 7... but then....

I saw once on canyon.com that Terra Brown Flat was also available for CW 7!
So I instantly called the support and wished to change of my order into that available Brown one^^

Everything went good, I received a new Order Confirmation for CW 7 >_<

I bet they simply postponed my order to to CW 20 !!! 

Noooo.... I call the white house for help


----------



## Zeddy (10. Februar 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> There has been only black Rockzones delivered this week.
> I am also waiting on a Brown Rockzone and have no info or a confirmed delivery date.



I got the oder confirmation black on white here 

I tought i was lucky and got a recalled frame or something...

Well, I contacted the canyon support via mail today, but they did not aswered me


----------



## comegetsome (10. Februar 2011)

No chance! 


After order-confirmation at begin of the year the next mail was "ihr Fahrrad wir kommissioniert"" and i will receipt a new message with a link to dating-planner. The first mail came on monday this week, dating-planner mail on thuesday this week with dating-confirmation also an tuesday. 

And yesterday receipt my pedals! 

Awesome week!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (10. Februar 2011)

Looks like a few of us will be getting our Rockzones in the next week or so!

Still no DHL tracking number for me - hoping it will come tomorrow and it will be on its way to England!!

Cant wait to see pics of all the other "Rockers"!!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Februar 2011)

isn't tha a rockzone?


----------



## Zeddy (10. Februar 2011)

GIEF!!! 

Looks fabolous!

I guess Its the M one?

What is ur body size & Inseam?

Do u feel comfortable?


----------



## bells0 (11. Februar 2011)

Just got my UPS tracking code - it's on it's way!! 

UPS standard though, which means it will be on the road for the whole journey  Hope it doesn't take too long to get to Leeds!


----------



## Zeddy (11. Februar 2011)

Haha, congratz Mate!

Where do u live exactly?
Maybe I HiJack the UPS lorry


----------



## bells0 (11. Februar 2011)

Between Leeds and Bradford in the North of England - it's a got a long journey ahead of it!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (11. Februar 2011)

yes,it's M my bodysize is 1,75m.
what does Inseam mean?


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Februar 2011)

Innensaum (einer Hose), also Schrittlänge.
Hätte man durch googlen aber auch selbst drauf kommen können...


----------



## Suicyclist (12. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> in the North of England



So you're maybe gonna take your Rocky out for a ride at Fort William one day? That would be  !


----------



## bells0 (15. Februar 2011)

1 Canyon box just delivered to work!!

Shall have to get it built tonight


----------



## comegetsome (15. Februar 2011)

Great! Lucky guy! 

Enjoy it!


----------



## bells0 (15. Februar 2011)

Quickly took it home during my lunch hour to unbox!

Question for new Rockzone owners:

1) What coil do you have on your shock - mine [medium bike] is 350 x 3.25
2) Did anyone else pay for Optitune??

I paid for Optitune as the UK rep reckoned i would get the correct spring in the fork and coil for the shock fitted for my weight - a shade under 200lbs

I'm sure that a 350 x 3.25 is too light? - anyone know the shock stroke on the Torque?? - also there was a spare spring for the fork in the box - i'm hoping that's the light standard spring and they have already fitted my heavy spring??

Anyhow - a couple of pics [sorry, rubbish iphone hdr jobbies] - will take some better ones tonight!


----------



## svensson79 (15. Februar 2011)

... it looks so damn tiny on the pictures!
i wonder what went wrong with the damper springs... on my L-frame there's has been a 300 x 3,25 installed. Usually the spring rate depends on the frame size: larger frame = bigger boy = higher spring rate !?!
Gotta ask Canyon what went wrong there, 'cause a 300 x 3,25 coil is way to soft for 85kg. 40% SAG... plush
I also payed the Optitune-Option. My forkwas set up with the desired spring. The additinal one in the box is the standard spring....


----------



## bells0 (15. Februar 2011)

I made sure with the UK rep that Optitune meant it got the correct  spring on the shock and also wrote it on the online order - i had a  feeling all you got was the correct Fork spring, hence why i argued it  as no point having the correct front and wrong back!

So i guess 350 x 3.25 is actually ok for my weight as with all my kit on i must be pushing 210 lbs.

Felt pretty stiff when i sat on it at lunch time. Shall have a quick blast on the street tonight see how it feels.

My old Iron Horse Sunday felt so much softer compared to the quick sit on, it was like a comfy armchair!!


----------



## bells0 (15. Februar 2011)

ps Svensson - 

does your fork feel really stiff?? - Think Fox have a reputation for being a bit sticky at first. But i couldn't get anywhere near to fully compressing it - even with 0 preload on!


----------



## bells0 (15. Februar 2011)

Pps!!! Did you get a shockpump??

I didnt - yet is says it should come with one on the order page


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Februar 2011)

i didnt, too
just write them a mail,they'll send it do you


----------



## svensson79 (16. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> ps Svensson -
> 
> does your fork feel really stiff?? - Think Fox have a reputation for being a bit sticky at first. But i couldn't get anywhere near to fully compressing it - even with 0 preload on!



...it did! Until I changed the spring even before my first trailride. As I wrote I took the Optitune Option but the fork was also far from beeing compressed.

 I share the reputation that it felt quite sticky and not very comfortable at first ...Still got to work out the correct setup but i got a bit smoother right after the first ride. 

My shock pump by the way wasn't delivered either... wrote an email and will receive it soon! for free of course!


----------



## svensson79 (17. Februar 2011)

had some communication with canyon... my rockzone has the wrong coil-spring mounted. the L-frame has to be equipped with an 350x3,25 spring. on my bike i found an 300x3,25 what means plushy 40% SAG. way too much. 
the fork performs best with the (blue) standard spring at the moment. 
my weigth is +/- 84kg. for bikepark-use, with bigger drops, etc. a 400x3,25 for the rear and the green fox spring for the front would be my choice.


----------



## bells0 (17. Februar 2011)

400 may be a bit much mate. 350 on mine only gets around 28% sag on mine and i weigh 90kg

Fork may be a little stiff, but shall see if it frees up a bit after a few rides. It easy to swap out the springs?


----------



## svensson79 (17. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> 400 may be a bit much mate. 350 on mine only gets around 28% sag on mine and i weigh 90kg
> 
> Fork may be a little stiff, but shall see if it frees up a bit after a few rides. It easy to swap out the springs?



weird sag thing... 
300, 84kg >> more than 40%
350, 90kg >> 28% ? sure about that? how much full turns of preload from the point the spring touches the base plate?



swapping the forks spring is no big deal! just screw off the left cap (the one with the preload button) and pull out the spring. that's it !!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Februar 2011)

is there only 1spring inside of the fork??


----------



## svensson79 (17. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> is there only 1spring inside of the fork??



yarp! 
takes 2 minutes, trust me


----------



## bells0 (17. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> weird sag thing...
> 300, 84kg >> more than 40%
> 350, 90kg >> 28% ? sure about that? how much full turns of preload from the point the spring touches the base plate?
> 
> ...



According to the sag meter it is. 

See this UK site:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

For my weight, a 350 lb spring = about right (a bit hard even)


----------



## svensson79 (18. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> According to the sag meter it is.
> 
> See this UK site:
> 
> ...



finally received a call from canyon... they'll send me a 350 spring and i'll send mine back. until then i'll increase the preload and take care not to destroy the soft 300 spring 
had a few test rides the last evening. when my 350 spring finally touches down at my house, i'll definetly swap the fork-spring too. (blue >> green 82-95kg). should work out just right for my 85kg then...

i also had new 2,6'' maxxis ardents equipped... rolls so much easier since then. the minions remain my choice for bikepark-use...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (18. Februar 2011)

Dont really get how the preload adjuster works on shocks. Do you just turn the spring and coller?? Doesnt look to do anything to me.........

1st ride this aft. Short downhill track in the local woods - was super muddy and slippy but the bike seemed pretty good. Forks seem to do a great job. Have to have a play with the shock settings as seemed a little nervous over roots.


----------



## svensson79 (18. Februar 2011)

We seem to share our first impression! 
try setting up the rebound. The wheels won't follow fast hits like roots and rocks if set too slow. otherwise, if set too fast, your wheels will bounce and feel out of Control. Takes a few rides to find the right 'click'! 
as written above: adjust sag by screwing the base plate to the point it gently touches and fixes the coil, then check the sag! From this point on you increase the tension by tightening the collar/coil! More tension means less sag! Don't do more then 4 full turns or the coils windings might collide at full compression! 
Also make sure that the little gap in the upper collar doesn't match the end/beginning of the coil! 
To set up the LSC start from 0 clicks and adjust click by click till your bike feels neutral when riding fast turns and on slow hits, long bumps and so on!
Hope I could help you a bit, mate...


----------



## bells0 (18. Februar 2011)

Shall have a play with the preload collar tomoz - it didn't seem to change anything when i turned it today - just seems tight up against the spring - and didnt seem to move up or down. 

Back out on Sunday, to a drier and rockier track, so plenty of opportunity to sort out the rebound and compression settings!

Is a bargain of a bike though


----------



## bells0 (21. Februar 2011)

Removed granny ring and changer and got a full chain guide running. Had a couple more runs at the weekend and love it!!


----------



## svensson79 (21. Februar 2011)

...i wonder how you manage cleaning up your bike in the dishwasher! my girlfriend would freak out ;-)

ps: remove this shabby spoke protection behind the cassette!


----------



## bells0 (21. Februar 2011)

Be a lot easier if it did fit in the dishwasher!! Girlfriend is already kicking my ass as i've not moved the huuuuge canyon box from the kitchen!!

I sorted the shock preload - it was turned on pretty tight from the factory! Getting a bit more sag now which is good [just over 30%]

Getting rid of the spoke protection thing means taking the wheel and cassette off - i'm far too lazy to do that!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensson79 (21. Februar 2011)

Today's match:

useless spoke-protection vs. side-cutting nippers

>>i wouldn't place a bet on that plastic-thing


----------



## bells0 (21. Februar 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Today's match:
> 
> useless spoke-protection vs. side-cutting nippers
> 
> >>i wouldn't place a bet on that plastic-thing


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Getting rid of the spoke protection thing means taking the wheel and cassette off - i'm far too lazy to do that!!



right


----------



## svensson79 (21. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> right



Hey Hardtail...
Müssen nochmal über den Tausch der Federn sprechen... Canyon will die zwar austauschen, aber erst in KW13!
Schreibe Dir morgen nochmal ne PN! Dann kommst Du vielleicht doch noch zu Deiner 300er!
Gruß, Sven


----------



## fuschnick (22. Februar 2011)

bells, congratulation on your new ride! 

Are the chain guide and the front derailleur from canyon, or have you changed them?


----------



## bells0 (22. Februar 2011)

The chainguide is from a UK company called Superstar. It's their plasma chainguide. A lot cheaper than getting E13, works pretty well.

I didn't feel the need to have a small front ring and front mech as only using the bike for freeride/downhill stuff. Saves a bit of weight too. So took off the changer, small ring, mech and canyon chain guide and fitted this instead.


----------



## svensson79 (22. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> The chainguide is from a UK company called Superstar. It's their plasma chainguide. A lot cheaper than getting E13, works pretty well.
> 
> I didn't feel the need to have a small front ring and front mech as only using the bike for freeride/downhill stuff. Saves a bit of weight too. So took off the changer, small ring, mech and canyon chain guide and fitted this instead.



...so what about the bashguard? no need for it after downgrading to  single!? looks even better without and saves another few g's of weight!


----------



## bells0 (22. Februar 2011)

Don't trust myself not clipping the ring - local track is really rocky!! 

Measured the Bottom bracket height the other day - and i get 3 inches. Seems lower than it looks!


----------



## bells0 (24. Februar 2011)

Anyone know the bottom bracket size of this bike??

Tempted to stick some lighter cranks on her - it 67 or 73? [can't see it being 83]


----------



## the.saint (24. Februar 2011)

73
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=27&action=searchResult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bells0 (24. Februar 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## bells0 (28. Februar 2011)

Little video of a local trail that is the only nearby track that isnt covered in mud!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20439403"]Stainburn Gopro 960 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Arne (24. Mai 2011)

someone of you used optitune?

you think with 66kilo i should use ist?


----------



## bells0 (24. Mai 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> someone of you used optitune?
> 
> you think with 66kilo i should use ist?



If i was buying again i wouldn't pay for optitune.

They didn't change the shock spring, just the fork spring - and they can be bought for £25 her in the UK. Optitune cost me nearly £50!!

I ended up paying to get the hardest fork spring too as i find the Van a bit linear, so was blowing through all it's travel on big hits.

Bought a Ti spring for out back - for the bling!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Mai 2011)

my weight is 60kg +- 2kg

in my fork,their is the standard-spring (70-84kg i think)
and i was surprised how soft the fork is after two month of riding everey second day.

it is unneccesery gadget for me


(any mistakes?, sorry  )


----------



## Tesla71 (1. Juni 2011)

Hey guys, I am 1.70 m, inseam 81 cm, which puts me between frame sizes S and M. 
I have a hardtail with a 16" frame but have the seatpost pulled out quite a bit.  I am not a big tour fan but I'd still like to be able to ride my bike uphill if necessary. 

So this is a question for those of you (Svensson, Hardtail?) who chose the bigger frame and have had some time to ride their bikes: do you feel you made the right decision or would you rather have ordered the smaller frame?

Thanks!

ETA: I compared Bells0's kitchen pics with my bike in my kitchen and since kitchen counters pretty much all have the same hight I'd say that even with the different geometrie the top tube of an M frame appears a bit too high. I guess I'll go with the smaller frame, looks like that's what other Torque buyers have done.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Juni 2011)

I'm also 1,70m and i've chosen M.
at difficult passages, i misses my old little S hardtail, because the torque (M) is a little bit long. the uphillperformence is perfectly 
downhill/freeride: because of the long distance between front and backwheel it is fast, but not sooooo ... (german:wendig)

 but i'm still pretty wondered about the bike


----------



## Tesla71 (2. Juni 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> I'm also 1,70m and i've chosen M.
> at difficult passages, i misses my old little S hardtail, because the torque (M) is a little bit long. the uphillperformence is perfectly
> downhill/freeride: because of the long distance between front and backwheel it is fast, but not sooooo ... (german:wendig)
> 
> but i'm still pretty wondered about the bike



Alright, thanks for the input! 
I think I'll take the S .
I'm kind of worried about the hight of the top tube. If I stand above my hardtail's top tube there's maybe 2 - 2 1/1 inches between the tube and my nether regions. With a larger frame that could get nasty quick.


----------



## bells0 (2. Juni 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Alright, thanks for the input!
> I think I'll take the S .
> I'm kind of worried about the hight of the top tube. If I stand above my hardtail's top tube there's maybe 2 - 2 1/1 inches between the tube and my nether regions. With a larger frame that could get nasty quick.



Hehehe - 'Nether Regions' -  a very English term!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Juni 2011)

nice choice of words XD


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Juni 2011)

Kann man mit dem rockzone mit anderen reifen auch noch gut Touren fahren oder macht das wenig Sinn?


----------



## Tesla71 (19. Juni 2011)

Woah! I just checked Canyon's website and the following sizes are sold out:

Black in M
Brown in S and M

I ordered mine last week and have to wait until week 30. Last week I was wondering wether I should wait for the end of season sale but decided against it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem rockzone mit anderen reifen auch noch gut Touren fahren oder macht das wenig Sinn?




geht auch mit den fetten minion 1kg schlappen recht gut,wenn du dann noch andere reifen montiert (tourentauglicher als minion's) dann sollte es noch besser gehn


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> geht auch mit den fetten minion 1kg schlappen recht gut,wenn du dann noch andere reifen montiert (tourentauglicher als minion's) dann sollte es noch besser gehn



Bin mal gespannt. LT ist Ende Juli 

Könnt ihr mal Fotos von dem Rockzone in L hier posten?


----------



## tomu (21. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt. LT ist Ende Juli
> 
> Könnt ihr mal Fotos von dem Rockzone in L hier posten?



Guckst du:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/4/4/4/_/large/IMG_0011-beschnitten-klein.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/4/4/4/_/large/daempfer.jpg

Feder mittlerweilen wieder auf die Originale 300er gewechselt, harmoniert nach dem Einfahren mit der Gabel (Feder: 79-95 kg) perfekt. Für Tour wäre wohl die 350er die optimale Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2011)

Welche Federn fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht in euren Rockzones?

Hab 100kg Netto und wollte Optitune mit ner gelben Feder machen, der Berater meinte aber, dass ich das erstmal mit den Standard-Federn probieren soll.


----------



## philipp7586 (22. Juni 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> ...so what about the bashguard? no need for it after downgrading to  single!? looks even better without and saves another few g's of weight!



I know it's not a rockzone, but it's without a bushguard.


----------



## rider_x (25. Juni 2011)

Das Rockzone wurde übrigends in der aktuellen Ausgabe (07/11) der WOMB (World of Mountainbiking) getestet


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Das Rockzone wurde übrigends in der aktuellen Ausgabe (07/11) der WOMB (World of Mountainbiking) getestet



Hi,

kannst Du den Test mal scannen?
Suche die Zeitschrift seitdem überall, aber bekomm die einfach nicht.


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

Hab sie auch das erste mal im Zeitschriftenhandel im Hauptbahnhof gesehen.

Ich werd mal sehen was sich machen läßt


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Hab sie auch das erste mal im Zeitschriftenhandel im Hauptbahnhof gesehen.
> 
> Ich werd mal sehen was sich machen läßt



super - Danke Dir


----------



## Siggi81 (27. Juni 2011)

Oder schreib doch einfach wie es abgeschnitten hat. Beim scannen sollte man immer an das Urheberrecht denken! ;-)


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Juni 2011)

solange es aber nicht öffentlich sit und von privat an privat geht ist das wie,wenn du ihm die zeitschrift einfach ausleihen würdest...


----------



## rider_x (28. Juni 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Oder schreib doch einfach wie es abgeschnitten  hat. Beim scannen sollte man immer an das Urheberrecht denken!  ;-)






Hardtail94 schrieb:


> solange es aber nicht öffentlich sit und von privat an privat geht ist das wie,wenn du ihm die zeitschrift einfach ausleihen würdest...




 ich weiß 

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber danke trotzdem für die Warnung!


----------



## waldes (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich kämpfe schon seit ein paar Wochen mit mir ob ich mir das Bike doch noch kaufen soll 
Ich hab in Inet noch nichts brauchbares dazu gefunden ob das Rockzone auch für kleine Touren geeignet ist.
Bin 1.96 groß, da müsst doch L reichen, größer gibts das Teil leider nicht.
Das sieht bestimmt komisch aus, wenn ein fast 2m Mann so ein Teil fährt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiTho (28. Juni 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kämpfe schon seit ein paar Wochen mit mir ob ich mir das Bike doch noch kaufen soll
> Ich hab in Inet noch nichts brauchbares dazu gefunden ob das Rockzone auch für kleine Touren geeignet ist.
> ...



Ich fahre mein Rockzone mit 1,90cm in Größe L auch auf mittelgroßen Touren. Von der Geometrie her ist das kein Problem, mit dem Gewicht muss man halt leben, das geht aber alles noch. Zweifachkurbel schränkt beim Topspeed natürlich ein, ist aber alles verträglich.

Für Touren ziehe ich mit Fat Alberts anstatt der Minions drauf, dann rollt es um Lichtjahre besser ;-)

Für "ab und zu" mal 20-50km (500-1000hm) abzureissen kann man das Bike schon noch nehmen. Sicher nicht ideal aber es geht ohne sich zu quälen.


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Juni 2011)

Hat mal jemand 2,5er Muddy Marys auf dem Torque probiert? geht das vom Platz her?


----------



## waldes (28. Juni 2011)

Also das mim Gewicht ist nicht so schlimm 

Bin davor ein  schweres Rad mit einem Stahlrahmen gefahren (tokaido Fully aus dem Neckermann Katalog)

Hab mir vor 2 Jahre ein Hardtail mit einem Alu Rahmen gekauft............. Das Teil ist schon leicht,jetzt macht das Radfahren wieder Spass.

Da ich aber nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht bin, wollte ich mir was robustes kaufen mit dem ich auch mal ins Gelände gehen kann ohne Angst zu haben das der Rahmen oder die Gabel bricht 

Ab und zu mal 30km am Stück fahren wäre halt nicht schlecht.


----------



## rider_x (28. Juni 2011)

Zitat aus dem Test aus der WOMB 07/11:

...läßt es sich in Tretpassagen spielerisch beschleunigen. Bergauf kann es durch das steile Sitzrohr punkten und so auch problemlos für Enduro Touren verwendet werden. ...


----------



## TiTho (28. Juni 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Da ich aber nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht bin, wollte ich mir was robustes kaufen mit dem ich auch mal ins Gelände gehen kann ohne Angst zu haben das der Rahmen oder die Gabel bricht



Dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall den Tausch der Federn in Dämpfer und Gabel mit einkalkulieren. 

Was wiegst Du denn, ich komme mit meinen 82kg mit den Federn die drin sind gut klar aber mit >90kg sollte man schon auf die härteren wechseln.

Vielleicht ist da doch eines der Modelle mit Luftfederung die bessere Wahl auch wenn die ein wenig teurer sind aber Federn wechseln ist auch kein Schnapp.....


----------



## waldes (28. Juni 2011)

Naja jetzt noch etwas über 130kg, bin aber auf dem besten Weg nach unten 

Also mein Hardtail ist bis jetzt nicht kaputt gegangen und die super tolle "Suntour xcm" ist auch noch ok. Zum durchschlagen hab ich sie noch nicht gebracht, eigentlich fahre ich ja sehr human............ Sprünge und so sparre ich mir eh im Moment, würde eh das Material killen.

Ich glaub die meisten Luftfederungen kann man eh nicht auf mein Gewicht abstimmen, und wenn dann halten die nicht so lange.
Dachte eigentlich die stabilen Gabel seien, die mit Steckachse und dazu dann halt was gutes mit einer Stahlfeder?


----------



## TiTho (29. Juni 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich die stabilen Gabel seien, die mit Steckachse und dazu dann halt was gutes mit einer Stahlfeder?



Da hast Du grundsätzlich Recht, stabil sind die Teile an Rockzone auf jeden Fall. Das Problem ist dabei auch weniger die Stabilität als viel mehr die Härte des Fahrwerkes. Mit 130kg wirst Du definitiv mit den Serienfedern nicht klarkommen, da der Negativfederweg allein durch dein Gewicht schon viel zu hoch/niedrig ist. Bei Luftelementen gleicht man das (den SAG) mit einem höheren Luftdruck aus, das ist kein Problem.

Ruf doch mal bei Canyon an die haben sehr kompetente Berater die dir da sicher eine Lösung anbieten können! ;-)


----------



## Arne (7. Juli 2011)

HI,

da ich nun auch bald mein rockzone bekomme wollte ich mal fragen was ihr alles einstellen musstet?

mfg ak


----------



## Arne (7. Juli 2011)

bitte löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (7. Juli 2011)

für was braucht ihr beim rockzone ne federpumpe


----------



## Xplosion51 (7. Juli 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> für was braucht ihr beim rockzone ne federpumpe



Die Luftpumpe braucht man für den Ausgleichsbehälter am RC2


----------



## Arne (7. Juli 2011)

welche feder ist in der gabel denn standart mäßig verbaut bei m?


----------



## Arne (8. Juli 2011)

ich hab meine mal rausgenommen und die ist silber mettakic mit grünen punkten auf der einen seite heißt das jetzt das ich die grüne hab die hier in der tabelle eingegeben ist, das würde nämlich erklären wiso ich den sag partou nicht einstellen kann bitte helft mir


----------



## tomu (8. Juli 2011)

Schau mal...

Die Normale Feder muss blau (default) sein, kann mal ein Foto machen. Ist ein etwas doofes Blau.
150 pfund = 68 kg   bis 180 pfund = 81.6 kg

Hast du Optitune gewählt? Nur dann wird eine andere Feder eingebaut. Die Standard bekommst du dann zusätzlich mit geschickt.

Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Arne (8. Juli 2011)

ne hab kein optitune genommen bin 69 kilo schwer kann auch sein das es dann dieses blau war obwohl ich es nicht wirklich als blau aufgefasst habe, foto wär sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (9. Juli 2011)

Blöde Frage: wie bekomme ich das Holzbrett, das für den Versand hinten am Rahmen steckt, ab? 
Im Handbuch steht, man soll den Schnellspanner öffnen. Haha


----------



## Arne (9. Juli 2011)

einfach die achse mim imbus rausschrauben


----------



## Tesla71 (9. Juli 2011)

Ah, sorry, habe mich da nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt. 
Der Inbusaufsatz aus dem Drehmomentschlüssel für die eine Seite geht i.O., allerdings dreht sich das Ding auf der anderen Seite mit. 

Edith sagt: vergesst die Frage einfach. Frau ist mit simpler Mechanik völlig überfordert.  

Ich mach mir hier 'nen Kopp statt einfach mal irgendwas dagegenzuhalten.  

Keine Zeit hier weiter rumzukaspern, muß fahrradfahren gehen.


----------



## tomu (9. Juli 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> ne hab kein optitune genommen bin 69 kilo schwer kann auch sein das es dann dieses blau war obwohl ich es nicht wirklich als blau aufgefasst habe, foto wär sehr gut



Hier die blaue Feder, du bist mit 69kg am unteren Ende des Federbereiches. Außerdem ist die Gabel noch nicht eingefahren.
Probier einfach mal die purple Feder. Die geht bis 70kg, ist allerdings knapp.

Mit der 300er Dämpferfeder wirst du langfristig auch nicht glücklich. Da wirst du auch eine Nummer tiefer gehen müssen.


----------



## Arne (9. Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## Tesla71 (10. Juli 2011)

Lag bei Euch eine Federpumpe bei?

Das wurde auf Seite 3 schonmal diskutiert. Da hieß es, daß auf der Bestellseite die Pumpe mit dabeigewesen wäre. 
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Arne (10. Juli 2011)

bei mir war auch ncihts auf der bestellseite


----------



## Goofinger (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Canyon eine Mail geschrieben und bekomme die FOX Hochdruck-Handluftpumpe zugeschickt... allerdings erst KW 30^^

Für mein Fahrwerk am Rockzone in L hab ich Optitune gewählt... Hab die Grüne Feder in der Gabel und die 350er Feder im Dämpfer... find ich bis jetzt optimal für meine knapp 90 kg mit Ausrüstung! Allerdings hab ichs ja erst seit Dienstag und erst einmal gefahren^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Juli 2011)

jap,pumpe muss mit dabei sein!


----------



## Arne (10. Juli 2011)

welche Feder ist im dämpfer des S models eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (10. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand an seinem braunen Rockzone / Playzone die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernt und würde davon mal ein Bild reinstellen?


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Juli 2011)

Aufkleber entfernen ging leicht. Hatte da bei einem anderen Rad größere Probleme.


----------



## Nexic (11. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Hat jemand an seinem braunen Rockzone / Playzone die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernt und würde davon mal ein Bild reinstellen?



Ja die müssen weg!!


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Juli 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> welche Feder ist im dämpfer des S models eingebaut?



Da ist eine 250er Feder drin.


----------



## rider_x (11. Juli 2011)

Danke! Da wirken die Felgen direkt massiver. Ich werde das mal die Woche in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Juli 2011)

weiss jemand ungefähr was es kostet andere Felgen montieren zu lassen?
Braucht man da auch andere/neue Speichen?

Überlege grade, ob ich Spank Subrosa EVO's gegen die MTX 29 tauschen soll.


Ach und nochwas...

Kann man sich das Optitune schenken und die im Internet bestellten Federn selbst einbauen oder ist das ein größerer Aufwand für Schrauber mit beschränkten Fähigkeiten? ;-)


----------



## Arne (11. Juli 2011)

du kannst die Feder der gabel ohne probleme austauschen:



Lösen Sie die Vorspannungs-Abdeckkappe (auf der   Oberseite des linken Gabelbeins) mit einem 32-mm-Sechskantschlüssel.
Drücken Sie die Gabel leicht zusammen, und nehmen   Sie die Stahlfeder heraus. Sie müssen möglicherweise kräftig an der Feder   ziehen, um Sie von der Tauchrohrführung zu lösen.
Wischen Sie die Feder mit einem Lappen trocken,   und prüfen Sie den Farbcode.
Setzen Sie neue Feder ein, indem Sie sie in das   obere Gabelrohr drücken, und ziehen Sie die Abdeckkappe mit 1864 N-cm   an.
Drehen Sie die Gabel in eine horizontale Position,   und schütteln Sie sie. Dadurch wird die Feder vor dem ersten Einfedern   geschmiert.
Messen und Einstellen   der Nachgiebigkeit.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Juli 2011)

Und wie siehts mit dem Dämpfer aus?


----------



## Arne (11. Juli 2011)

*Austauschen von Federn         *



Lösen Sie den Vorspannring, bis sich die Feder frei bewegen lässt.
Heben Sie die Feder an, und entfernen Sie die Federhalterung.
Schieben Sie die Feder über den Dämpferkörper, um sie abzunehmen. Je nach Ihrem Fahrrad müssen Sie die Reduzierstücke entfernen, um die Feder abzunehmen.
Richten Sie die neue Feder ordnungsgemäß aus (siehe weiter unten unter *Ausrichtung der Feder*), und schieben Sie sie auf den Dämpferkörper.
Platzieren Sie die Federhalterung auf dem  Dämpfer, sodass sie sich unter der Feder befindet. Achten Sie darauf,  dass der Schlitz der Federhalterung auf dem flachen Bereich des  Federendes aufliegt.
Ziehen Sie den Vorspannring fest, bis sich die Feder nicht mehr bewegen lässt.
Drehen Sie den Vorspannring zusätzlich um eine vollständige Umdrehung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (11. Juli 2011)

weiß jemand wo man ne orginale fox feder für die gabel(lila) und ne 250er dämpferfeder kaufen kann?


----------



## rider_x (11. Juli 2011)

http://www.bikeunit.de/

http://www.hibike.de/

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB:::178.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Juli 2011)

_*!!!*_ Wenn du ne 180er Fox-Gabel hast musst du schauen, dass du die richigen Federn erwischst, gibts noch nich so viele auf dem Markt*!!!*


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Juli 2011)

brauch mal eure Meinung...

Was passt besser am schwarzen Rockzone?

DMR Vault in schwarz (glänzend mit blauen Pins) 
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28319_Vault-Plattformpedale-.html

oder

Acros A-Flat schwarz matt ??
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23479_A-Flat-Plattformpedale-.html

Die DMR sind leichter, haben aber leider blaue Pins 
Die A-Flats passen besser zum Rahmen, da beide anodisiert

HELP !!!! *lach


----------



## Arne (14. Juli 2011)

ich find die vault besser


----------



## Tesla71 (14. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> brauch mal eure Meinung...
> 
> Die DMR sind leichter, haben aber leider blaue Pins
> Die A-Flats passen besser zum Rahmen, da beide anodisiert
> ...



Die blauen Pins passen aber zu der blauen Schraube am Dämpfer! 

Schade, daß ich schon Pedale für mein braunes Rockzone habe. Die DMR in orange sind mal richtig schick. Geht der Trend vielleicht zum Zweit-Pedal-Satz? 
Zwei Laufradsätze, zwei Pedal-Sätze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Die blauen Pins passen aber zu der blauen Schraube am Dämpfer!
> 
> Schade, daß ich schon Pedale für mein braunes Rockzone habe. Die DMR in orange sind mal richtig schick. Geht der Trend vielleicht zum Zweit-Pedal-Satz?
> Zwei Laufradsätze, zwei Pedal-Sätze...



ich würd mir noch die orangenen vaults holen, geiler gehts doch net


----------



## Tesla71 (14. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ich würd mir noch die orangenen vaults holen, geiler gehts doch net



Meine Rede, der Trend geht zum Zweit-Pedal-Satz. 
Die orangenen Vaults sind wirklich stark!


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Meine Rede, der Trend geht zum Zweit-Pedal-Satz.
> Die orangenen Vaults sind wirklich stark!



hätt mir auch am liebsten die orangenen gekauft, aber nur die pedale in orange wäre irgendwie blöd.
hätte dann noch vorbau, und das farbkit für die kindshock in orange holen müssen


----------



## andre.7 (15. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch glücklichen Rockzone Besitzern eine Boxxer verbaut?(bei dem schwarzen Modell)


----------



## Arne (30. Juli 2011)

noch ma zur Dämpferpumpe,
Sie wird eigentlich nur bei Rädern mit Luftfederelementen mitgeschickt jeder der ein Rockzone besitzt bekommt aber auf Nachfrage kostenlos eine zugeschickt.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juli 2011)

Die kann man doch auch für den DHX RC2 nutzen oder nicht?


----------



## Arne (30. Juli 2011)

ja aber da in der luftkammer schon von anfang an luft ist fand canyon es nicht nötig die pumpe mitzuschicken


----------



## Nexic (30. Juli 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> noch ma zur Dämpferpumpe,
> Sie wird eigentlich nur bei Rädern mit Luftfederelementen mitgeschickt  jeder der ein Rockzone besitzt bekommt aber auf Nachfrage kostenlos eine  zugeschickt.






ak92 schrieb:


> ja aber da in der luftkammer schon von anfang an luft ist fand canyon es nicht nötig die pumpe mitzuschicken



Ganzschön dreist, die müssen ja ne Menge Geld sparen durch sowas.


----------



## rider_x (30. Juli 2011)

...na dann werd ich mal nächste Woche eine Anfrage losschicken. Immer gut so was zu haben.
Allerdings würd ich sagen ist die beim Rockzone genauso wichtig wie bei nem Luftdämpferbike. Ich mußte da schon etwas mehr Druck drauf geben. Und da Canyon alles zur Montage und Einstellung mitschickt gehört die Pumpe meiner Meinung nach mitgeliefert.


----------



## Arne (30. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ganzschön dreist, die müssen ja ne Menge Geld sparen durch sowas.



ja die pumpe kostet 34 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juli 2011)

Die Pumpe ist Teil deines Kaufvertrages, also hat sie dabei zu sein!

Ohne wenn und aber, aber die wird gerne mal vergessen, war bei mir nicht anders...


----------



## Arne (31. Juli 2011)

woran erkennst du das die pumpe im kaufvertrag mit drin war habe sie bei mir nicht gefunden also da behaupten die von canyon was anderes die mail an mich:

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 21. Juli 2011, bezüglich der Federgabelpumpe.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Antwort, aber aufgrund der enorm hohen  Nachfrage, und dadurch personalbedingten Engpässen, ist der tägliche  Eingang an E-Mails extrem angestiegen. Dieser Umstand macht es uns  momentan unmöglich, jede E-Mail innerhalb von 24 Std. zu beantworten.

Die Federgabelpumpe liegt in der Regel nur Rädern mit Luftfedergabeln  bei, da aus diesen für den Transport die Luft rausgelassen werden muss.  Sie erhalten aber eine kostenfreie Nachlieferung der Federgabelpumpe,  hierzu sollten Sie in Kürze eine Bestätigung per E-Mail erhalten.


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Juli 2011)

Das stand irgendwo dabei, da bin ich mir totsicher.

ich finds jetzt aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Arne (31. Juli 2011)

ja villeicht haben die dass ja irgendwann geänfert oder ich habs überlesen


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Juli 2011)

... aber alleins chon die aussage, dass da von anfang an schon luft im AGB ist.
individuelles Einstellen ist für Canyon dann wohl unbekannt...


----------



## Tesla71 (1. August 2011)

Vielleicht rechnet Canyon aber auch damit, daß nicht nur Erst-Fully-Käufer ein Rockzone kaufen, sondern auch welche, die bereits mit einer Komplettwerkstatt und sämtlichen Pumpen  ausgestattet sind?
Die würden dann nicht unbedingt nach einer neuen Pumpe fragen. Also legt man erst einmal gar keine bei, wer eine braucht, wird sich dann schon melden. 
Nebenbei bemerkt kann ich mich überhaupt nicht daran erinnern, daß irgendwo von einer Pumpe die Rede war. Auch in meinem Vertrag steht da nix von.


----------



## tomu (1. August 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt kann ich mich überhaupt nicht daran erinnern, daß irgendwo von einer Pumpe die Rede war. Auch in meinem Vertrag steht da nix von.


Bei mir stande es nur in der Online Bestellbestätigung suche mal im E-Mail Eingang nach Betreff "Online-Bestellung bei www.canyon.com"
....
Iridium-Shox-Pumpe
Art.-Nr. A1015665
0,00 EUR
...

Ich musste die Pumpe auch dreimal nachfordern bis sie endlich eine rausgerückt haben.


----------



## Tesla71 (1. August 2011)

tomu schrieb:


> Bei mir stande es nur in der Online Bestellbestätigung suche mal im E-Mail Eingang nach Betreff "Online-Bestellung bei www.canyon.com"
> ....
> Iridium-Shox-Pumpe
> Art.-Nr. A1015665
> ...



Nö, steht bei mir definitiv nicht drin. Ich hab mein Rockzone Mitte Juni bestellt. Vielleicht hatten sie die Pumpe da schon rausgenommen?
Die Bestellung habe ich dann Anfang Juli nochmal geändert, weil sie da kurzfristig wieder ein braunes Rockzone in S zur Verfügung hatten. 
Also die Bestellung für das schwarze storniert und dafür das braune bestellt (wollte ich von Anfang an haben, aber da gab es das in S nicht mehr). 
Auch in der zweiten Bestellung steht nichts von einer Pumpe. 
Aber ist auch egal, ich habe nachgefragt und sie haben mir eine geschickt.


----------



## Arne (5. August 2011)

hallo weiß jemand was für ein fett sich in der "Federkammer" der Fox van 36 befindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (5. August 2011)

bzw meint ihr ich muss die neue feder noch einschmieren?? da im fox manual nichts davon erwähnt ist.


----------



## rider_x (5. August 2011)

Nach meiner Interprertation kannst du die Feder fetten, mußt du aber nicht. Auf der Fox Seite steht: Nach verschließen der Federhülse / des Tauchrohres die Gabel auf den Kopf drehen und schütteln, damit die Feder wieder gefettet ist.


----------



## waldes (6. August 2011)

Mit welchem Programm bearbeitest du die Bilder wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich frag mich wie das Rad mit Gelben Felgen aussehen würde


----------



## sundawn77 (6. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm bearbeitest du die Bilder wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Ich frag mich wie das Rad mit Gelben Felgen aussehen würde



Klar darfst Du fragen, um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich es aber gar nicht, da meine Schwester sowas ab und an mal zum Spass macht. 

Gelbe Felgen sind sicher auch cool, aber da gibt es ja fast nur die Deemax Ultimates und die sind mir zu teuer...

Wie findest Du das mit dem rot?


----------



## waldes (6. August 2011)

In rot auch nicht schlecht, da müssten dann aber noch ein paar andere Teil am Bike rot sein.
Die Feder vom Dämpfer z.B würde auch nicht schlecht aussehen.
Gibts auch Felgen in gold?


----------



## sundawn77 (6. August 2011)

Gibt auch goldene Felgen.

Hätte noch die KindShock, die hat rot eloxierte Teile dran.

Obwohl ich mir auch schwarze Felgen mit goldenen Nippeln, dann das Gold-Kit für die Kind Shock und goldene Lock ons bei den Griffen, Rest schwarz gefallen würde.
Das wäre dann etwas dezenter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (7. August 2011)

mich intressiert mehr, woher du das Bild eigentlich hast...?

Selbst gemacht ist das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## sundawn77 (7. August 2011)

Google/Bilder/torque rockzone...
Hab mein rockzone ja leider noch nicht :-/

Denkst du da stört sich jemand dran, dass ich das Bild ausm Net genommen habe?


-edit-
Ich seh grad in deinem Album, dass es dein Foto ist.
Sag mir bitte bescheid wenn du was dagegen hast, dann werde ich es sofort herausnehmen!!


----------



## Torsten (7. August 2011)

Bild wurde gelöscht, da es sich um eine Copyright-Verletzung handelt

Torsten
IBC Forum-Team


----------



## sundawn77 (7. August 2011)

Torsten schrieb:


> Bild wurde gelöscht, da es sich um eine Copyright-Verletzung handelt
> 
> Torsten
> IBC Forum-Team



@Hardtail94

Ich hatte nicht vor Dein Foto kommerziell zu nutzen oder irgendwelche Rechte zu verletzen.
Wie gesagt, hab das Bild unter Google gefunden und brauchte nur ne Seitenansicht vom Rockzone um zu schauen wie es mit farbigen Felgen ausschaut. Es war weder ein Copyright-Zeichen noch irgendeine sonstige Signatur darauf.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass es von Dir ist hätte ich Dich vorher gefragt!


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. August 2011)

mal zeigen, wie das Moped abgeht


----------



## waldes (14. August 2011)

sag mal hat jemand schon euch die Feder beim hinteren Dämpfer getauscht?
Ich wollte mir ne härter einbauen weil mit die standart Feder zu weich ist. Und schon beim aufsitzen einfedert. Das SAG sagt 40. Sollte es nicht weniger sein? 20 oder 30?
Bei mir ist ne 350x3.25 drin.


----------



## Xplosion51 (14. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> sag mal hat jemand schon euch die Feder beim hinteren Dämpfer getauscht?
> Ich wollte mir ne härter einbauen weil mit die standart Feder zu weich ist. Und schon beim aufsitzen einfedert. Das SAG sagt 40. Sollte es nicht weniger sein? 20 oder 30?
> Bei mir ist ne 350x3.25 drin.



Ziemlich normal das die beim Aufsitzen einfedert 
Sag misst man ja eigentlich im Stehen wie es beim Fahren eben auch ist,also hast du zu viel Gewicht hinten,wenn du "nur" aufsitzt.


----------



## waldes (14. August 2011)

Also härter Feder rein  ?
Oder am Gewinde vom Dämpfer drehen? Wie Weit kann man da die Feder zudrehen/stauchen?

Ist der unterschied von der Härte von einer 350 Feder zu einer 650er arg viel?
Wenn ich im Inet irgendwelche Formeln zur Härte Ermittlung verwende dann werde mir immer so 400 bis 500er Federn empfohlen


----------



## waldes (15. August 2011)

Gibt es  Fox Federn mit unterschiedlichen Innendurchmesser?

Hab auf Bike-Mailorder Feder gefunden. Kann meine Feder aber noch net Messen.
Wollt mir jetzt ne härter kaufen.  Da steht das die Feder 35mm Innendurchmesser hat.
Wir die an den Fox Dämpfer passen?


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

was steht denn auf Deiner jetzigen Feder gedruckt?

Hast doch auch Rahmengröße L, oder?

Müsste ne 350x3,25 sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (15. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Gibt es  Fox Federn mit unterschiedlichen Innendurchmesser?
> 
> Hab auf Bike-Mailorder Feder gefunden. Kann meine Feder aber noch net Messen.
> Wollt mir jetzt ne härter kaufen.  Da steht das die Feder 35mm Innendurchmesser hat.
> Wir die an den Fox Dämpfer passen?



Ja, 35 mm hab ich bei mir auch montiert. Gibt/Gab noch 32 mm, glaub für einige VAN-Modelle...

@sundawn
Es ist ja nur die Federrate und der Hub aufgedruckt, net der Durchmesser....


----------



## Arne (15. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> sag mal hat jemand schon euch die Feder beim hinteren Dämpfer getauscht?



ja habe ich ging problemlos und ist eine sache von max 5 minuten.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

Hi,

passt der E-thirteen ohne Probleme auf die Hussefelt vom Rockzone?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40144

Wenn ja, muss ich dafür die Kurbel ausbauen oder geht das auch so?


----------



## waldes (15. August 2011)

5 min..... naja beim mir ist die obere Schraube vom Dämpfer kaputt gegangen. Bin noch dabei sie abzubekommen :-(

Danke nochmal fürs nach messen.
Hab Canyon ne Email wegen einer Ersatzschraube geschrieben, aber da kam noch nicht.Hoffe die melden sich bald


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. August 2011)

*Anrufen
sonst kannste ewig un drei tage auf ne antwort warten


----------



## waldes (15. August 2011)

was, ist das so schlimm bei denen?


----------



## Arne (16. August 2011)

hallo habe folgendes Problem.

dort wo die rote makierung ist also hinter den kettenblättern ist mir schon zwei mal die kette von unten reingeflogen und einmal sogar dort verklemmt geblieben was beide male böse kratzer hinterlassen hat.

hattet ihr das auch schon und wenn ja wie habt ihr da irgendie abhilfe geschaft.


----------



## Tobsucht. (17. August 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> hallo habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> dort wo die rote makierung ist also hinter den kettenblättern ist mir schon zwei mal die kette von unten reingeflogen und einmal sogar dort verklemmt geblieben was beide male böse kratzer hinterlassen hat.
> 
> hattet ihr das auch schon und wenn ja wie habt ihr da irgendie abhilfe geschaft.


 
Hatte ich bisher auch einmal bei meinem Rockzone.
Eine bekannte hat das Problem auch öfter an ihrem Alpinist.

Kannst ja mal versuchen die Führungsrolle der KeFü näher an den Bash zu bekommen. Evtl hilft das, probiert hab ich es allerdings noch nicht da so ein chainsuck bei mir wie gesagt erst einmal vorgekommen ist.

Gruß


----------



## andre.7 (17. August 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> hallo habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> dort wo die rote makierung ist also hinter den kettenblättern ist mir schon zwei mal die kette von unten reingeflogen und einmal sogar dort verklemmt geblieben was beide male böse kratzer hinterlassen hat.
> 
> hattet ihr das auch schon und wenn ja wie habt ihr da irgendie abhilfe geschaft.




Mein Kollege und ich haben beide auch das Rockzone und haben auch das  Problem wie es ak92 hat.. Was habt ihr den gemacht nachdem das passiert  ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (17. August 2011)

Bei mir war das Schaltwerk zu wenig gespannt, so dass die Kette bei vorne / hinten kleiner Zahnkranz durchhing. 
Mit der Kettenführung habe ich schon rumprobiert, finde die aber keine optimale Einstellung. Soviel kann man ja auch nicht nachstellen.
Über kurz oder lang wird es wohl eine Hammerschmidt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2011)

Durfte heute feststellen, dass ich in den Lagern Rockarm/Sitzstrebe recht starkes seitliches Spiel habe.
Die Schrauben sind jedoch fest...
Was tun?


----------



## Goofinger (17. August 2011)

Hatte das selbe Problem wie ak92 mit dem Chainsuck... wenn irgendjemand dafür Abhilfe weis, saug ich das gerne auf! Desweiteren würden mich euere Erfahrungen mit der Elixir R interessieren! Ich fahr das Bike jetzt seit ca. einem Monat und die Bremse verhält sich, als wären die Bremsklötze durch... allerdings sieht man kaum Verschleiß... evtl. sind auch nur meine Einstellungen falsch* 
*


----------



## bells0 (18. August 2011)

Not checked back in here in a while since i started the thread, too much going on that i can't understand, being as i don't speak German

Really liking my Rockzone. Have changed it quite a bit though - typical me, want new, shiny bits!!

Anyone manage to use all their rear travel with the RC2???

I get perfect sag with a 450 Ti spring, but only get 75% travel according to the sag level indicator.

Managed to get 100% last week, but that was due to a 6 foot high to flat drop!!

Pic of mine here, is now a mini downhill bike for me, don't ride UP!











Dropped the front mech, got a Superstar plasma chain device, Saint Cranks, E13 Turbocharger bash, Ti Spring, Sunline direct mount stem, Renthal Fatboy 780mm bars and 2010 Boxxer World Cups as they were such a low price brand new.


----------



## vopsi (18. August 2011)

Goofinger schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem wie ak92 mit dem Chainsuck... wenn irgendjemand dafür Abhilfe weis, saug ich das gerne auf! Desweiteren würden mich euere Erfahrungen mit der Elixir R interessieren! Ich fahr das Bike jetzt seit ca. einem Monat und die Bremse verhält sich, als wären die Bremsklötze durch... allerdings sieht man kaum Verschleiß... evtl. sind auch nur meine Einstellungen falsch*
> *



bei meiner elixir am playzone hatte ich urplötzlich auch druckpunktverlust aber nur am hinterrad. schwankt jetzt hin und her aber ist nicht mehr so wie vorher


----------



## sundawn77 (18. August 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> bei meiner elixir am playzone hatte ich urplötzlich auch druckpunktverlust aber nur am hinterrad. schwankt jetzt hin und her aber ist nicht mehr so wie vorher



Hab mit der elixir r auch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei meinem Canyon am 7 hatte ich keinerlei Probleme und war begeistert. Am speci enduro hatte ich auch eine elixir r und da musste ich bei Abfahrten oft nachpumpen. Hab die entlüften lassen und alles mögliche aber ohne Besserung. 

Wenn mein rockzone was ich am Samstag abhole auch wieder diese Probleme hat kommt die elixir runter und wird gegen eine Saint getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (19. August 2011)

Hatte beim Rockzone auch über Nacht Vorne einen Druckpunktverlust. Nach zweimaligem! Entlüften ist jetzt alles gut. 

Elixir Entlüften

.... Als faustregel sollte man beachten: genau dann, wenn man denkt, es kommt keine luft mehr, erst recht noch ein mal weitermachen...

Wichtig ist auch, dass man nach abschrauben der Spritze am Bremshebel das Gewinde mit Dot auffüllt, sonst ist da gleich wieder Luft drin.


----------



## Barney_1 (19. August 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> hallo habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> dort wo die rote makierung ist also hinter den kettenblättern ist mir schon zwei mal die kette von unten reingeflogen und einmal sogar dort verklemmt geblieben was beide male böse kratzer hinterlassen hat.
> 
> hattet ihr das auch schon und wenn ja wie habt ihr da irgendie abhilfe geschaft.



Ich hatte das bei meinem Alpinist damals auch ( 2010 er Modell), aber nur nachdem ich bei 2 fach Kurbel von 22/32 auf 22/36 gewechselt hatte. Da gab es bei der ersten Ausfahrt mehrmals einen Chainsuck. Hab dann wieder 22/32 montiert und seit dem ist Ruhe. Mag sein das es daran liegt das das Verhältnis 22 zu 36 nicht passt, das passierte auch immer nur beim runterschalten von 36 auf 22 unter Last ( zB. am Berg).Eventuell könnte es mit 24/ 36 besser klappen, hab es aber nicht ausprobiert. Welche Kettenblätter hast du denn montiert?
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## lnt (20. August 2011)

servus,
bekomme demnächst nen torque 6.0 rockzone rahmen mit steuersatz zum custom aufbau. steuerrohr und steuersatz sind ja ebenso wie die standard federgabel tapered. ich überlege eine lyrik coil einzubauen und hätte da ein angebot für eine lyrik mit 1 1/8" schaft. mit steuersätzen kenn ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber müsste doch gehen den unteren teil vom acros steuersatz zu wechseln, sodass ich ne gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8" schaft fahren kann oder? kann das jemand bestätigen und mir evtl. sagen welches teil zum nachrüsten/wechseln ich da brauche und was das ungefähr kostet?

gruß


----------



## Tesla71 (20. August 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Dropped the front mech, got a Superstar plasma chain device, Saint Cranks, E13 Turbocharger bash, Ti Spring, Sunline direct mount stem, Renthal Fatboy 780mm bars and 2010 Boxxer World Cups as they were such a low price brand new.



I like the cranks! How much does the bike weigh?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich am besten Fox Dämpfer- und Federgabelfedern bekommen kann? 
(brauche die grüne Feder für die VAN R 180 und die 400x3,25 für den DHX RC2)

THX


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. August 2011)

die 180m federn bekomsmte neu bei jehlebikes dämpferfeder denk ich auch
aber ich würd versuchen zu tauschen, wie im andern thread schon jmd vorgeschlagen hatte

sufu: "tauschbörse";"400x3,25 fox";... oder sowas

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Arne (22. August 2011)

hi,

@Barney_1 hab 36 und 24

@sundawn77 du kannst die feder auch bei canyon bestellen


----------



## Arne (22. August 2011)

@Bells0 looks great! what youve payed for the modification?


----------



## sundawn77 (22. August 2011)

Jemand hier, der ca 96 kg Netto wiegt und mir verrät, welche Federn er fährt? ;-)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob 400er oder 450er bzw grün oder gelb ?

Derzeit ist eine 350er verbaut , mit der ich allerdings nen SAG von 35-40% habe. (200PSI)
Bei der Federgabel hab ich mit der blauen Feder nen SAG von 22% (Preload auf max), ist aber noch nicht eingefahren.


----------



## rider_x (22. August 2011)

Ich hab in meinem eine 300er Feder (Serie) drin und wiege so um 90kg. Sonst ist mir der Hobel zu straff. Das letzte mal wo ich geschaut habe war der SAG knapp unter 30%. Hab dafür den Luftbehälter auf max aufgepumpt.
Bei der Gabel hab ich Optitune gewählt und die Feder bis 95kg einbauen lassen. Nach 3 Wochen hab ich dann aber auf die weichere Feder zurückgerüstet. Das Bike war mir mit den unterschiedlichen Federn zu unharmonisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (22. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem eine 300er Feder (Serie) drin und wiege so um 90kg. Sonst ist mir der Hobel zu straff. Das letzte mal wo ich geschaut habe war der SAG knapp unter 30%. Hab dafür den Luftbehälter auf max aufgepumpt.
> Bei der Gabel hab ich Optitune gewählt und die Feder bis 95kg einbauen lassen. Nach 3 Wochen hab ich dann aber auf die weichere Feder zurückgerüstet. Das Bike war mir mit den unterschiedlichen Federn zu unharmonisch.



hast Du die grüne Feder noch?
Würde Sie Dir abkaufen...


----------



## tomu (22. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem eine 300er Feder (Serie) drin und wiege so um 90kg. Sonst ist mir der Hobel zu straff. Das letzte mal wo ich geschaut habe war der SAG knapp unter 30%. Hab dafür den Luftbehälter auf max aufgepumpt.
> Bei der Gabel hab ich Optitune gewählt und die Feder bis 95kg einbauen lassen. Nach 3 Wochen hab ich dann aber auf die weichere Feder zurückgerüstet. Das Bike war mir mit den unterschiedlichen Federn zu unharmonisch.



Ich habe so um 93kg mit Protektoren und Helm. Habe die grüne Feder drin (bis 95kg). Hinten bin ich auch wieder auf die Originale 300er gewechselt bei 160psi im Bottom Out. Komme auf 30% Sag. Ist für mich auch harmonisch. Die 350er Feder wäre der CC-Setup mit 20% SAG.


----------



## jay-me (23. August 2011)

yo yo....

hab jetzt alles durch gelesen und keine von euch habt gesagt wie es fährt.

ab jetzt schreibe ich auf englisch. nicht nur weil es meine mutter sprache ist und es ist mir viel einfacher, aber auch für mein landesmann, Bells.....

despite being a hardtail fan-boy i'm thinking about treating myself to a fully.  with my beefy HT (15.5kg, 160mm fork) i can keep up with/out ride most boys (and girls) on their fullies and would consider myself a dab hand with my HT.

but now i'm thinking "big bike"; not because i need one, but because i want one and no-one else is going to buy one for me.  for days in the bikepark (saalbach, sammerberg, lengriess, etc.) and the odd day alpine touring.

so, main question: are you happy with your purchases?  someone mentioned play in the rear end (hinterbau).  a friend also had the same problem, but on one of the first (09 or '10) frames.has this been sorted?

i'm 5'7" tall (~170 in new money) and weigh about 10 stone (~70kg) plus a bit more with helmet, bag, etc....

my thinking is an "S" would be more fun  (flickable (wendig) and manouverable).  would i need to change the springs in the fork or on the shock?

what is the warranty/garantee like from Canyon?  i heard something about having to have it serviced once a year by Canyon.... seems a bit shitty to me.

i'd be looking to get rid of the crank and the Avids (had exactly the same problem mentioned above myself and have witnessed other horror stories with them) and swap them for Shimano offerings.

any responses welcome......

falls ihr das nicht verstanden habt, schreibe ich gerne (in kurzform) auf deutsch...

gruß,

J


----------



## Arne (23. August 2011)

hi,

fährt meiner meinung nach sehr gut auch bergauf aber eigentlich kannst du dir die überlegung sparen da es ausverkauft ist und das 2012 rockzone wenn es das dann gibt schon ganz anders sein kann.


----------



## waldes (25. August 2011)

Abend 

So endlich konnte ich mim Rockzone meine erste Runde drehen 
Es fährt sich wirklich gut!
Hab von einer 350 Feder auf ne 500er Feder gewechselt, aber der SAG ist gleich geblieben, das versteh ich irgendwie nicht.
Was hab ich den falsch gemacht?
Muss ich noch am Dämpfer was einstellen?
Wie weit kann ich eigentlich den Vorspannring hoch drehen? Würde das was bringen wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe?


----------



## sundawn77 (25. August 2011)

Der sag sollte weniger werden wenn du die vorspannung erhöhst. 
Dass du allerdings mit ner härteren Feder genauso viel sag hast versteh ich nicht. Vor allem bei einem Sprung von 350 auf 500. 

Werde bei mir von 350 auf 400 wechseln. Laut igorion ist 350 bzw 400 für 96 kg genau richtig.


----------



## waldes (25. August 2011)

Ich konnte den Vorspannrung nicht stärker per Hand/ Finger zudrehen.... Was für nen Schlüssel brauch ich da?

Zur not ne 600 oder 700er Feder und gut ist...... ist dann bestimmt fast so wie Hardtail fahren 


EDIT: Bei Canyon auf der Seite hab ich das hier gefunden:

*Achtung:* Verdrehe die Stahlfeder maximal um zwei Umdrehungen.  Reichen diese Umdrehungen nicht aus, um die Feder wie gewünscht  vorzuspannen, musst Du eine Feder mit einer anderen Federhärte einbauen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. August 2011)

das kann absolut nicht sein, dass der SAG gleich bleibt.
Ich halte dich nicht für dumm, aber drehst du den Anzeiger auch jedes mal wieder zurück?
von ner 350er auf ne 500er ists ein RIEßEN sprung!


----------



## waldes (25. August 2011)

da das verstehe ich nicht.

Ja ich drehe den Anzeiger immer zurück.
Hab mir auf der seite foxracingshox.com und auf ein paar anderen Seite die Federn ausrechnen lassen und da bin ich dann immer knapp auf ne 450er oder etwas drüber gekommen.
Deshalb hab ich mir dann ne 500er geholte. Aber da bleibts ja fast gleich. Ok war vielleicht nicht ganz auf 40 aber trotzdem das es nur so wenig ausmacht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wollte eigentlich ein SAG von 25 wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze.

Ich weiß jetz nicht mehr genau wie weit der Vorspannring davor war.
Glaub aber auch das die neue Feder bisschen länger ist als die alte.
Wenn ich jetzt also den Vorspannring weiter hoch drehen würde, würde es ja vielleicht passen.
Aber dann versteh ich nicht wieso man den nicht weiter drehen soll als 2 Umdrehungen. Ich denk für mehr umdrehungen bräuchte ich ein Werkzeug

Wenn ich in dem Programm mal ein SAG von 40 eingebe kommt die 350er Feder raus........ mh(stimmt schon , die hatte ich ja davor drin).
Bei SAG 25 müsst ich so um die 450er Fedr holen, also müsste es ja passen. Stimmt aber mit der Feder hier nicht 

Ich muss morgen mal gucken wie weit ich den Vorspannring drehen muss bis ich auh SAG von 25 komme. Vielleicht hab ich das heute nicht richtig gemacht, und hab viellecht nur ne hab Umdrehung gemacht als die Feder gespannt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldes (26. August 2011)

War jetzt noch mal im Keller und hab den Vorspannring bisschen höher gedreht so da sich einen SAG zwischen 20 und 30 habe  geht doch... nur die Spannung muss stimmen. Noch höher hätte ich den Vorspannring nicht bekommen


----------



## waldes (29. August 2011)

Heute bin ich das erste mal etwas länger gefahren...... Ja mit dem Teil kann man auch klettern. Es wippt hinten nicht wirklich schlimm. Aber an den breiten Lenker muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen. Hab vorhin schon als ich zwischen einer Hecke und einen Mülleimer durchfahren wollte voll den Mülleimer mit genommen 

Hab noch ne Frage an die Rockzone Besitzer und zwar hinten am Hinterrad und Rahmen wo man die Achse durch schiebt. Der Schraubenkopf  der Achse "versinkt" in so einer Art Buchse die in den Rahmen hinten eingepresst ist. Die Buchse ist aber nicht geschlossen. Das siehst so aus als ob die gebrochen ist oder so.
Ist das normal? Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Hab jetzt im Inet ein Bild gefunden 
Ist normal *g*


----------



## sundawn77 (29. August 2011)

Finde auch, dass man noch sehr gut klettern kann. Hab erstmal von Minion auf Muddy Mary Freeride 2.35 gewechselt, das merkt man ganz gut.
Nächste Woche lasse ich dann erstmal die Federn umbauen, vorne ne grüne und hinten ne 400er rein. Hoffe das reicht für meine 95 kg netto. Und dann mal schauen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## sundawn77 (29. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> War jetzt noch mal im Keller und hab den Vorspannring bisschen höher gedreht so da sich einen SAG zwischen 20 und 30 habe  geht doch... nur die Spannung muss stimmen. Noch höher hätte ich den Vorspannring nicht bekommen



hat das beim Hochdrehen auch so geknarzt, dass Du dachtest Du machst was kaputt?


----------



## waldes (29. August 2011)

ne hat es nicht gemacht. 
Ich kenne das aber auch, war bei meinem alten Rad genau so.
Bei dem hier gings eigentlich ganz gut. 

Ich konnte nur mit der Hand/Finger nicht noch mehr drehen.
Das hat sich so angefühlt also ob es irgendwo hängen würde. 
Muss da  noch mal gucken 

Hast du es bei dir arg hoch geschraubt? Weißt du ob es dafür irgendein Werkzeug gibt um den Vorspannring  noch weiter zu spanne?


----------



## sundawn77 (29. August 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> ne hat es nicht gemacht.
> Ich kenne das aber auch, war bei meinem alten Rad genau so.
> Bei dem hier gings eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Ich hab es nur ein wenig hoch gedreht, weit komme ich da nicht mit der Hand. Fürs Gewindefahrwerk am Auto gibt es nen Schlüssel, aber für die Fox-Teile hab ich das noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldes (30. August 2011)

Ach so  
Dann gings dir so wie mir ...


----------



## bebo2403 (30. August 2011)

Ich fahre mit 75kg (nackt) eine 250er Feder. Habe allerdings eine DHX5 mit Push-Tuning drin. Mit 150 psi ca. 35-40% SAG im Stehen. Dank Push/TF beim Beschleunigen eine gute Plattform und super Ansprechverhalten. Das Hinterrad klebt nur so am Boden, bei Bedarf lässt es sich aber trotzdem gut zum Springen abziehen. Ohne Tuning war mit 250er Feder ein Fahren erst ab 170-180 psi möglich.
Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Vor allem, wenn sowieso ein Dämpferservice fällig ist.


----------



## fuschnick (6. September 2011)

Servus.. Bis ich mir irgendwann mal zusätzlich das reine Tourenfully leisten kann muss mein Rockzone herhalten.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das Rockzone ohne große Kosten tourenfreundlicher bekomme? Ausser den Reifen. 

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass auf der letzten Tour ein Freund mit mir bergauf sein Hardtail mit dem Rockzone getauscht hat. Und er mir troztdem davon gefahren ist  Soll heißen, außer das meine Kondition zu wünschen lässt auch Standard mit dem Bike touren gehen. Nur richtig Spass macht es bergauf nicht.

Bin über jeden konkreten Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## sundawn77 (6. September 2011)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Servus.. Bis ich mir irgendwann mal zusätzlich das reine Tourenfully leisten kann muss mein Rockzone herhalten.
> 
> Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich das Rockzone ohne große Kosten tourenfreundlicher bekomme? Ausser den Reifen.
> 
> ...



Richtig Gewicht sparst Du wie bereits erwähnt mit den Reifen, dann mit der Kurbel und dem Laufradsatz. Ist aber alles nicht sonderlich günstig zu machen. Die Federn will man ja wohl nicht tauschen wenn man sich ein Rockzone holt.


----------



## waldes (6. September 2011)

also viel Gewicht würde er schon sparen wenn er den Dämpfer wechseln würde.
Hätte nicht gedacht das die Feder so schwer ist.

Ich fahre mit meinem Rockzone gerade eigentlich nur kleine Touren, und finde das es ok ist. Den Sattel könnte ich auch noch höher mache, aber ich quäle mich lieber 

Will als nächste auf  den Maxxis HookWorm  2.5 wechseln, für die Stadt ist der bestimmt nicht schlecht und sieht sehr fett aus


----------



## sundawn77 (6. September 2011)

Ich hab die minions runtergeschmissen und muddy Mary freeride drauf. Schonmal nen halben Kilo weniger und rollt deutlich besser. 

Allein die Feder von dämpfer wiegt ca 480 Gramm mein ich. Aber die bleibt, Stahlfeder muss sein ;-)


----------



## waldes (6. September 2011)

was sind die Reifen so schwer?

Ja Stahlfeder hat was 
Und was macht deine Dämpferschraube?


----------



## sundawn77 (6. September 2011)

Der minion Front wog 1230 Gramm, der rear 1180 Gramm. Die mm wiegen 895 und 910 Gramm. 

Ich bekomme von Canyon eine neue Schraube. Sollte unterwegs sein.


----------



## waldes (6. September 2011)

wow doch so schwer!

Ich warte auf meine neue Schraube noch immer. Irgendwie ist die Post zur Zeit echt langsam.


----------



## sundawn77 (6. September 2011)

Wie du wartest immer noch? Ist das nicht schon knapp 2 Wochen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldes (6. September 2011)

Ja schon, ist fast ne Woche her

Die gebraucht hat auch fast ne Woche gebraucht.

Und auf die neue warte ich noch immer, dachte eigentlich das sie heute kommen würde...... naja


----------



## sundawn77 (6. September 2011)

Ach stimmt ja, die gebrauchte hattest du ja schon. Hoffe meine kommt noch vorm Wochenende. Wollte eigentlich nach willingen zur freeride.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. September 2011)

Hi Waldes...

sag mal wie hast Du den jetzt genau die Schraube rausbekommen?


----------



## waldes (11. September 2011)

Hi

hast deine Schraube schon bekommen? Ich warte noch immer 

Also ich hab die alte Schraube mit einem Schraubenausdreher herausbekommen.
Musst dazu nur die Schraube ein bisschen in die Tiefe ausbohren und dann den Schraubenausdreher ansetzen und drehen. Ging einfacher als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## sundawn77 (12. September 2011)

Ja, hab sie letzte Woche bekommen.
Bringt mir nur nichts, da ich die alte nicht herausbekomme.
Will auch nichts kaputt machen.

Hab mal bei Canyon wegen einem Termin gefragt, aber da ist erst in 2 Wochen was frei.

Was mich zudem noch beunruhigt ist dieses laute Knacken im Bereich des Dämpfers.
Hab schon keine Lust mehr mit dem Bike zu fahren deswegen.

Schon blöd, da das Bike erst 3 Wochen alt ist.

Aber was will man machen...


----------



## waldes (12. September 2011)

was für ein Laden ich warte noch immer auf meine Schraube obwohl ich sie vor die bestellt habe. Naja mal gucken ich schreibe denen mal die Woche ne Mail oder direkt über Facebook, geht echt schnell 

Ist das knacken wirklich so schlimm?
Also bei mir knackt garnichts. Was haben die von Canyon da zu gesagt?

Kopf hoch, das Rad ist echt nicht schlecht! Könnte das knacken nicht von zu fest angezogenen Schrauben am Dämpfer kommen?


----------



## sundawn77 (12. September 2011)

Das Knacken ist wirklich schlimm. Canyon kann das am Telefon nicht klären, wie auch.
Ich weiss auch , dass das Bike gut ist, das steht ja auch ausser Frage.
Aber das muss gelöst werden, wer weiß was das ist.


----------



## Arne (12. September 2011)

mach doch ma en video vom knacken villeicht kann dir hier ja jemand helfen


----------



## vopsi (12. September 2011)

bei mir am playzone war ebenfalls ein unerträgliches knacken im bereich des dämpfers. habe alle bestandteile der dämpferbefestigung gefettet und seitdem ist ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (12. September 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> mach doch ma en video vom knacken villeicht kann dir hier ja jemand helfen



Kann ich mal probieren!

Im Moment hoffe ich auf Dreck, da ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt kein Knacken hatte. Es war eine Matschtour.
Bei den letzten beiden Touren war es dann da.

Ein Bekannter tippt auf einen Haarriss, aber das glaub ich nicht.
Bin nur Waldautobahnen gefahren, kein Park, keine Drops, nichts was ein Torque annähernd belasten würde.
X12 hinten ist auch fest, Sattelstütze ist es nicht, Tretlager kann es nicht sein, dass es auch auftritt, ohne dass ich die Pedale berühre und nur durch mein Gewicht einfeder.

Wenn ich das Bike mit dem Gartenschlauch sauber mache (kein hochdruck) und danach ne kleine Testrunde drehe ist es auf den ersten Metern weg, aber sobald man kräftiger tritt zB bergauf oder mal nen Bordstein runterspingt ist es wieder da und wird lauter.

Die untere Dämpferaufnahme scheint es auch nicht zu sein, da hatte ich die Schraube raus, da war nichts. 

Kann die Feder solche Geräusche machen? Vielleicht durch Spiel? 
Durch härter oder weicher stellen der Vorspannung ändert sich jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Arne (12. September 2011)

locker doch mal deine feder und guck nach ob dreck zwischen feder und auflage ist


----------



## sundawn77 (12. September 2011)

Die Feder ist sauber , das ist es nicht


----------



## sundawn77 (13. September 2011)

Soo...Schraube ist neu, Dämpfer richtigrum eingebaut 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rider_x (13. September 2011)

Da hättest du das obere Foto aber ruhig etwas höher ziehen können 
Hab meinen Dämper letztens auch "gedreht". Bei mir ists aber ein bissel knapper beim M Rahmen. Er schlägt gerade so nicht ans Oberrohr! Hab zum Testen die Feder ausgebaut und den Dämpfer zusammengedrückt.
Also du putzt dein Bike wohl sehr ordentlich! So sauber war meins nur als es aus dem Karton kam


----------



## sundawn77 (13. September 2011)

Hehe... Das mit dem Kalender war mir fast klar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldes (13. September 2011)

ja vom Kalender hättest du ruhig mehr zeigen können 

Bringt das eigentlich etwas den Dämpfer so einzubauen?


----------



## sundawn77 (13. September 2011)

Performance-technisch kann ich das nicht sagen, hab ja auch auf eine härtere Feder gewechselt. Fühlt sich aber sehr gut an.

Wollt ihr mal ein Foto vom Kalender? ;-)


----------



## rider_x (13. September 2011)

...wie wärs mit allen 12


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. September 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> ja vom Kalender hättest du ruhig mehr zeigen können
> 
> Bringt das eigentlich etwas den Dämpfer so einzubauen?



Rein logisch betrachtet sollte es zu einer besseren Schmierung der Kolbenstange führen, da das Öl ja nun gegen die Dichtungen läuft.

Ob mans merkt - Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung, muss also jeder für sich spüren, obs jetzt nen Unterschied gibt oder nicht.

Aber ich hab ihn auch gedreht drin, und ich hab bis jetzt nichts negatives festgestellt, also warum soll ich auf die Schmierung verzichten...


----------



## sundawn77 (14. September 2011)

Ich denke auch nicht dass man es merkt. 
Gefällt mir mit dem Piggy nach oben einfach besser. 

Von der theorie her sollte aber nicht nur die Schmierung besser sein, sondern auch das Verhältnis der gefederten Masse.


----------



## waldes (15. September 2011)

Wieso bauen die den Dämpfer nicht gleich so ein?
Oder passt der bei kleinen Rahmen dann nicht mehr rein?


----------



## Tesla71 (15. September 2011)

waldes schrieb:


> Wieso bauen die den Dämpfer nicht gleich so ein?
> Oder passt der bei kleinen Rahmen dann nicht mehr rein?



Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Ich schau mir das mal bei meinem Rockzone in S an und gebe dann hier 'ne Rückmeldung.
Geht aber leider erst nächstes WE. Ich bin echt zu weit weg von meinem Bike.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. September 2011)

Der Rahmen ist bei S zu klein. Bei M passt es ganz knapp und bei L gar kein Problem.


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. September 2011)

jap, sundawn hat recht, bei M wird richtig dünn zwischen AGB und Oberrohr, denke nicht, dass das bei S noch so rum reinpasst.
Warum Canyon den bei allen 3 Größen "falsch"rum einbaut ist mir alledings auch schleierhaft...


----------



## sundawn77 (17. September 2011)

Brauche mal Eure Hilfe...

Hab ein 3 Wochen altes Rockzone. Hab das Problem, dass beim Einfedern  des Dämpfers um den SAG-Punkt herum (35%) ein lautes Knacken bzw Knarzen  auftritt. 
Es muss was mit dem Gelenk zu tun haben wo man auch den SAG misst.
Wenn ich auf beiden Seiten den Inbus ansetze und lose drehe ist das Knacken weg, sobald ich festziehe ist es wieder da. 
Hab auch schon die Schraube mit dem Kugelelager (gegenüber SAG)  herausgeholt, sauber gemacht und gefettet, aber das ist es nicht.

Was kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (20. September 2011)

mach doch echt ma en video von deinem problem

hat jemand gute bremsscheiben fürs rockzone mit orange in der mitte gefunden?


----------



## sundawn77 (20. September 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> mach doch echt ma en video von deinem problem
> 
> hat jemand gute bremsscheiben fürs rockzone mit orange in der mitte gefunden?



Das Bike geht am Freitag zurück nach Koblenz. Nützt alles nichts.
Kann man nichts machen


----------



## waldes (20. September 2011)

Hast das knacken nicht weg bekommen? Das ist echt ärgerlich...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundawn77 (20. September 2011)

Nein, leider nicht. 
Hab die schwinge komplett mit den lagern ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht und neu gefettet, ohne Erfolg. 
Man muss aber sagen, dass Canyon mir alle möglichen Tips im Vorfeld gegeben hat, um das abgeben des Bikes zu vermeiden.


----------



## ohschda (25. September 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> mach doch echt ma en video von deinem problem
> 
> hat jemand gute bremsscheiben fürs rockzone mit orange in der mitte gefunden?



http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=50

Gibt es in 160,180 und 203mm schön bunt


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> mach doch echt ma en video von deinem problem



Hatte das Bike jetzt eine Woche bei Canyon, als ich es Freitag abholte sagte man mir, dass mehrere Techniker gefahren sind und kein Knacken hören konnten. 
Ich muss es wieder hinbringen, frage mich wer mir die Tankfüllungen bezahlt die dabei drauf gehen...

Hab jetzt mal ein Video gemacht:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXOlUcOtndw"]IMG_0909.MOV      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## waldes (2. Oktober 2011)

Boh sind die taub?

Die haben wirklich nichts gefunden? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.

Hast du schon mal die Feder ein bisschen gedreht?
Also,einer drückt den Dämpfer zusammen und du probiert die Feder zu drehen.

Hat es das mit der alten Feder auch gemacht?


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hab schon überall dran gedreht, aber die Feder ist es nicht.
Hatte auch schon die Wippe draussen und alles neu gefettet, aber das ist es auch nicht.

ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas genert, dass ich die ganze Gurkerei zu Canyon umsonst gemacht habe. Hatte denen extra gesagt, dass es nicht nach 2 mInuten Parkplatz auftritt.

Jetzt muss ich wieder dahin...könnte k....


----------



## sundawn77 (6. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt mit schwarzem Kind Shock Kit und neuem Lenker...

(ach ja und diesmal hab ich extra darauf geachtet, dass der Kalender ganz drauf ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (22. Oktober 2011)

hey,

hat jemand ein bikeoutfit gefunden was farblich zum braun orangenem Rocktone passt?


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Oktober 2011)

Dreck und Matsch ;-)


----------



## rider_x (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich find diesen Helm ganz passend  :


----------



## Arne (28. Oktober 2011)

ma ne frage was für wachs benutzt ihr zum wachsen eures bikes und wie oft wachst ihr es?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehm die Teelichter vom Aldi, so alle 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## Arne (26. November 2011)

weiß jemand ob ich die kurbeln jetzigen kurbeln benutzen kann wenn ich ne einfach kefü montieren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (17. Dezember 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img7651u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img7651u.jpg/









Der Spank Sattel ist nicht schön, aber sau bequem ;-)

Yep...und die Kette ist aus der Führung, habs grade auf den Bildern gesehen und behoben ...


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Dezember 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Arne (27. Dezember 2011)

hi,

weiß jemand was für 1-fach Kefüs ans Rockzone passen habe mir dei shaman drake bestellt die passt aber net weil sie an einer stelle zu dick ist  und dort am hinterbau aneckt

habt ihr villei erfahrungen mit anderen kefü außer der plasma von BellsO


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (28. Dezember 2011)

Komisch bei mir passt die Shaman Drake ?! Hab noch nie was von anecken bemerkt oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Arne (28. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/im...es/20962_0.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/frontalkw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...lemstelle.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/anecken.jpg/

so hier ist mein problem nochmal in bilder wie ist das denn bei dir gewesen?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (28. Dezember 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> so hier ist mein problem nochmal in bilder wie ist das denn bei dir gewesen?



Hast du die Kettenführung am Innenlager montiert oder per iscg? Also ich habe diesen Adapter von Canyon benutzt und per iscg montiert und bei mir eckt es nicht an. An meiner anderen Kurbel kann es ja auch nicht liegen. Ich kann morgen nochmal schauen, aber eigentlich hätte ich das ja beim fahren merken müssen. ;D


----------



## Arne (28. Dezember 2011)

ne bei mir eckt es net beim fahren ab ich kann es erst garnet montieren hmm diesen adapter den canyon dazugeschickt hat? welches aufnahem an der kefü hat du denn iscg oder was anderes?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (28. Dezember 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> ne bei mir eckt es net beim fahren ab ich kann es erst garnet montieren hmm diesen adapter den canyon dazugeschickt hat? welches aufnahem an der kefü hat du denn iscg oder was anderes?



Ja genau der Adapter, der schon beim Bike dabei war. Ja iscg 05 eben mit Hilfe des Adapters, also Adapter dran und dann die Kettenführung montieren. Hab halt noch ne Truvativ Descendant montiert, aber das kann ja eigentlich nicht an der Kurbel liegen oder?!


----------



## Arne (29. Dezember 2011)

nö es liegt definitiv nicht an den Kurbel jedoch kann ich die kefü nicht an dem adapter anschrauben da die schrauben dafür falsch sitzen könntest du villeichz einmal foto machen ?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. Dezember 2011)

ak92 schrieb:


> nö es liegt definitiv nicht an den Kurbel jedoch kann ich die kefü nicht an dem adapter anschrauben da die schrauben dafür falsch sitzen könntest du villeichz einmal foto machen ?



Probier mal ein bisschen rum, ich musste den Adapter auch ein wenig hin- und herschieben bis es gepasst hat, müsste eigentlich gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. Dezember 2011)

ak92 schrieb:
			
		

> ne bei mir eckt es net beim fahren ab ich kann es erst garnet montieren  hmm diesen adapter den canyon dazugeschickt hat? welches aufnahem an der  kefü hat du denn iscg oder was anderes?


So sieht es bei mir im montierten Zustand aus, funktioniert also. Hat es bei dir mittlerweile auch geklappt?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. Dezember 2011)

So wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, hier auch zwei Fotos vom kompletten Bike.











Jetzt mit *Millenium 785 Lenker, Lock-On Griffen, Millenium Vorbau, Sattelklemme (alles von Sixpack), Truvativ Descendant, Shaman Drake und Selle Italia Shiver Black*.


----------



## Arne (16. April 2012)

hi

hat jemand von euch am braunen Rockzone schon einen orangenen Lenker montiert und könnte hier mal ein foto posten?


----------



## tomu (16. April 2012)

Schau mal da: RaceFace Atlas orange passt nicht 100%. Dazu schwarze Griffe.


----------



## vopsi (16. April 2012)

auch ein blackspire passt nicht ganz


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (16. April 2012)

Endlich passiert in dem Thread mal wieder was ;D
Schöne Bikes


----------



## sundawn77 (17. April 2012)

Der orangene Spank Spike vom Speedzone passt farblich genau, aber den bekommt man nur mit Glück bei Canyon.


----------



## Tesla71 (17. April 2012)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Endlich passiert in dem Thread mal wieder was ;D



Wir sind alle im Bikepark. 

Könnte eventuell der Easton Havoc farblich passen? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63250


----------



## vopsi (17. April 2012)

der havoc ist auch zu orange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (17. April 2012)

hmm okay der havoc iss halt recht kurz wenn ich mir eienn enuen lenker kaufen werde sollte es schon ein breiterre sein ich werde canyon mal wegen dem spank spike fragen muss da eh mal anrufen da mein bike wegen knackender Gabelkrone da ist


----------



## Xah88 (17. April 2012)

tomu schrieb:


> Schau mal da: RaceFace Atlas orange passt nicht 100%. Dazu schwarze Griffe.








Komisch, als ich noch ein Playzone hatte, hatte es perfekt gepasst (meine Laufräder waren aber auch iwie dunkler)


----------



## waldes (18. April 2012)

So nach über einem halben Jahr hat mir Canyon eine neue Dämpferschraube für mein Rockzone gechickt.......


Hab sie vorhin ausgepackt.... und siehe da... ne falsche Schraube 
Die haben mir eine Zylinderkopfschraube geschickt.
Aber im Dämpfer war/ ist eine Senkkopfschraube verbaut.

So langsam blicke ich bei dem Lader nicht mehr durch.
Die müssen doch wissen was die für Schrauben bei welchem Bike verbaut haben...
Oder kann ich da auch ne Zylinderkopfschraube einbauen... was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## tomu (20. April 2012)

Hast PN!


----------



## waldes (3. Mai 2012)

So Schraube und Mutter sind da, alles ist wieder gut 


Hab mir die Zeit auch so gut vertrieben und hab mal die Maxxis Hookworm montiert.....

Mein Rockzone sieht jetzt aus wie eine SuperMoto 

Die Hookworms sind echt nichts schlecht wenn man auf der Straße unterwegs ist.


----------



## Arne (21. Juni 2012)

hi hat jemand von euch mal die verbauten schläuche gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre.7 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob jemand an seinem 2011er Rockzone einen breoteren Lenker montiert hat und wie das so passt. Der verbaute hat zwar schon 750mm, bei mir soll es aber noch breiter werden. (Ich habe da an den Race Face Atlas Fr Lenker gedacht.)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten und viele Grüße
Andre


----------



## andre.7 (21. Juni 2012)

Hier nochmal ein Link: 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s-FR-Lenker-31-8x785mm-0-5-Rise-Mod-2012.html


Wenn ich den kaufe, wird es der rote!


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2012)

Hab auch den Race Face Atlas drauf. Schau mal bei meinen Fotos...


----------



## andre.7 (21. Juni 2012)

wieso hast du einen schwarzen Canyon schriftzug? 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...1-8x785mm-0-5-Rise-Mod-2012.html#var_32555432

der gefällt mir besser! ich will nicht so einen "hohen" eher so einen flachen wie er eig. schon original am 2011er Rockzone verbaut ist. Nur halt breiter und rot! ;D


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich mags lieber was höher ;-)

Das ist ein Austauschrahmen, hab jetzt den 2012er Stealth.

Man kann nicht mehr wirklich erkennen, dass der Ursprung mal ein 2011er Rockzone war. Ist nicht mehr viel von übrig.


----------



## andre.7 (21. Juni 2012)

das stimmt..meins ist noch im Originalzustand.  

hast du den Rahmen wegen eines Defekts/Fehlers am alten Rahmen bekommen?

eig. müsste ich auch einmal ein paar tolle Bilder von meinem Rockzone reinstellen.


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2012)

ja, genau. Rahmen hatte einen weg, konnte nicht behoben werden.

Ich warte jetzt noch auf die goldenen Marzocchi Decals. Im Moment ist die Gabel komplett schwarz, das sieht etwas langweilig aus.

Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch nen Cane Creek Double Barrel bestellen, weil ein Kumpel von mir das neue Dropzone hat und immer damit angibt, dass sein Dämpfer besser ist ...hehe
Aber ich denke es wird der Vivid Air, spart Gewicht und reicht mir dicke.


----------



## andre.7 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe in mein Album Bilder von meinem Bike hochgeladen. Wer will darf es gerne beurteilen(Aussehen mit den Aufklebern,...)

Danke!  

Der Cane Creek soll ja ziemlich geil sein.. Ist mir aber zu teuer! Mir reicht mein Dämpfer


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juni 2012)

andre.7 schrieb:


> Ich habe in mein Album Bilder von meinem Bike hochgeladen. Wer will darf es gerne beurteilen(Aussehen mit den Aufklebern,...)
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Der Cane Creek soll ja ziemlich geil sein.. Ist mir aber zu teuer! Mir reicht mein Dämpfer



Also mir wären die Aufkleber ja zu kunterbunt...(und den Standard-Selle Italia mochte ich noch nie)... aber head-up, jeder mag sein Bike ja anders haben ...


----------



## andre.7 (21. Juni 2012)

Mir gefallen die Aufkleber. 

Der Sattel ist echt blöd, das stimmt. Bessere Alternativen für wenig Kohle?  
(der Pro Atherton Series Sattel ist cool, meiner Meinung nach.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (21. Juni 2012)

jo der pro atherton iss echt geil


----------



## Brook (27. Juni 2012)

Einfach einen Adapter von KORE kaufen und jeden Sattel mit Rail (Schienen) nutzen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38881

... und alles wird gut


----------



## hnx (27. Juni 2012)

Wer will denn vom I-Beam System weg? Ich finds klasse (Stabilität und Haltbarkeit) und der I-Fly ist mit 185gr (gewogen wurden sogar teilweise unter 160gr) und unter 60 auch noch leicht und bezahlbar.


----------



## Doozzer (11. Juli 2012)

Vllt. hat diese Frage hier schonmal einer gestellt, aber wie kann ich die Größe ermitteln die mein Torque Rockzone (2011) haben sollte? Gibt es dazu eine Tabelle etc.? Die Tabellen/Rechner die ich finden konnte auf der Canyon Seite waren nur für die 2012-Modelle gedacht...


----------



## fuschnick (11. Juli 2012)

Den aktuellen Rechner kannst auch für die 2011er nehmen. Ansonsten ist es auch immer vom Einsatz und Geschmack abhängig. Am besten Probefahren. Ich selbst bin 1,83m und liebe den Rahmen in Large.


----------



## Doozzer (11. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 1,77 und es steht L zur Verfügung, jedoch kann ich nicht probefahren. Ich probiere den Rechner mal aus!


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juli 2012)

Bei 1,77m würde ich tendenziell zu ner M raten.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin 1,76m und fahre den Rahmen in M und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Doozzer (11. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich hätte auch eher auf M getippt. Deswegen werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juli 2012)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch eher auf M getippt. Deswegen werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


 
Richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (11. Juli 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Richtige Entscheidung



Sehe ich auch so! Als ich es damals gekauft habe, stand ich im Rechner sogar ziwschen S und M und hab mich dann nach Proberollen auf dem Parkplatz für M entschieden.


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2012)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch eher auf M getippt. Deswegen werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


 
Ich fahre selbst mit 1,88 einen M-Rahmen, L wäre dir sehr wahrscheinlich zu groß gewesen...


----------

